# 5d3 codec



## NaturaLight (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there a codec available yet to allow ms windows 7 to display 5d3 raw files?


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,
The Australian support site for Canon lists the Windows 7-compatible codec here:
http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0200207203.html

Note: this coded is *not* supported in 64-bit mode (what a pity!  )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

You can install the free Microsoft raw codec for 64 bit, it decodes many different cameras, canon and others as well.
It does not work for the MK III or D800, they are a little slow adding new models.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829

If you get a registery error like I did, the fix is here.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-pictures/microsoft-camera-codec-pack-16006520621-could-not/6faac61d-ff5d-4c54-b2d1-ffdbda4e4cbd


----------



## revup67 (Jul 7, 2012)

> You can install the free Microsoft raw codec for 64 bit, it decodes many different cameras, canon and others as well. It does not work for the MK III or D800, they are a little slow adding new models.



Thanks for sharing this. I cautioned myself on the 64 bit download as I have an Intel not AMD (misleading description of the EXE). I have confirmed the 64 bit version will work for AMD based CPU's and Intel. The registry entry link worked without a hitch and all RAW files are visible in Explorer. Thanks again


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > You can install the free Microsoft raw codec for 64 bit, it decodes many different cameras, canon and others as well. It does not work for the MK III or D800, they are a little slow adding new models.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. I cautioned myself on the 64 bit download as I have an Intel not AMD (misleading description of the EXE). I have confirmed the 64 bit version will work for AMD based CPU's and Intel. The registry entry link worked without a hitch and all RAW files are visible in Explorer. Thanks again


The AMD in the description confuses everyone, but it works for all 64 bit processors.


----------

